# UDev ignores rules for /dev/fuse

## tinloaf

Hi everyone,

starting a couple of weeks ago, it looks like my udev daemon just ignores rules related to /dev/fuse. This is my /dev/fuse:

```
~ > ls -l /dev/fuse     

crw------- 1 root root 10, 229 Sep  7 18:12 /dev/fuse
```

However, my udev rules pretty clearly state that the permissions should be 0666 *and* the group should be "tinloaf":

```

 root@janeway > ~ > grep fuse /etc/udev/rules.d/*     

/etc/udev/rules.d/40-fuse.rules: KERNEL=="fuse", NAME="%k", MODE="0666", GROUP="tinloaf" 

 root@janeway > ~ > grep fuse /lib/udev/rules.d/*     

/lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:KERNEL=="fuse", MODE="0666", OPTIONS+="static_node=fuse"

/lib/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules:KERNEL=="fuse", MODE="0666"

/lib/udev/rules.d/99-systemd.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="module", KERNEL=="fuse", TAG+="systemd", ENV{SYSTEMD_WANTS}+="sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount"

 root@janeway > ~ > grep fuse /run/udev/rules.d/*       

grep: /run/udev/rules.d/*: No such file or directory

```

Group "tinloaf" exists and is the default group for my user (which is also named "tinloaf"):

```

root@janeway > ~ > id tinloaf     

uid=1000(tinloaf) gid=1000(tinloaf) groups=1000(tinloaf),5(tty),10(wheel),14(uucp),27(video),85(usb),100(users),250(portage),121(vboxusers),117(plugdev),78(kvm)

```

What am I missing here? Are these rules wrong? The only one I wrote myself is the one at /etc/udev/rules.d/40-fuse.rules, the others are default, so I assume they are correct. And while they don't set the group, they should at least set the permissions to 0666 (in case my custom rule is broken somehow).

Thanks for any help, Lukas

----------

